# found a large pigeon, no bands



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I was shocked when I went into my backyard today. Right infront of me was a very large pigeon.  After about 10 mnt. I maniged to coax it into a cage with freash seeds and water. He/she is white with black wigns and stands about 1 foot high. nothing seems to be wrong with him/her. Sorry I can't show a pictue


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Vivian,

if the bird has no band it will be hard if not impossible to locate the owner.
Did you see the bird fly, does he fly well? I am asking because if he doesn't he might have come from nearby. Do you know if you have any breeders in the area?
For now keep him under observation, make sure he eats, drinks and poops fine.

Thank you for helping this bird.

Reti


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

I didn't see him fly but when he went into the cage he started eating,drinking ok and he flaped a bit before resting.  So I sopose he's is fine.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this very large stranger. Anyway you could possibly take a picture and post it? We might be able to help identify the breed.

Did he eat and drink well? Anything unusual about his behavior? Is he active and moving around?

I guess it is best to keep him in a safe place for now and let him rest.

Treesa


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

He did EVERYTHING like a nomal healthy pigeon would and no I don't have a way to post a pictue but as soon as I do I will.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Vivian,

Isn't it obvious? Pidgey is out there telling everyone what a tough life it was being kept by a human with the food always there, the water always full and clean, the petting and the loving, THE CAGE... this bird just listened to all that and decided that THE CAGE didn't sound so bad...

Pidgey


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

It sounds like this pigeon wants a home!

Thanks for picking the pigeon up, a bird like that isn't going to make it outside. Please make sure you put the caged pigeon in an area where it won't be munched on by predators.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Haha lol, very funny pidgey.   Thanks for your consern everyone. I will take great care with my new guest.  I'v given him the name "black-wing".


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone have any ideas on what breed he might be?? He looks alot like the one I posted a pictue of on "Rehab mystery?? Anyone know him??" only smaller with black spots allover his back and chest,and his wings have ALOT more wight on them.


----------



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

UPDATE ON MY PIDJE he is doing fine I gave him to a friend who has hade many many many pigeons and he is just living a happy life.


----------

